# 1800's



## JOHN.T

In hunting my ancesters, have come across a Thomas Goodsir - Master Mariner who married one of my distant Female relatives in 1822 in Exmouth. At the time he was on a Transfer Sailing Brigg - the question is - wise men of the sea - What was a Transfer Brigg ???
Please !! - was 'Transfer' do you think the ship's name, what they used to call coasters, or something more sinister ?
Even on the 'Conway' ( which still floated when I was there ) they didn't teach me the answer to that question - Help


----------



## TonyAllen

JOHN.T said:


> In hunting my ancesters, have come across a Thomas Goodsir - Master Mariner who married one of my distant Female relatives in 1822 in Exmouth. At the time he was on a Transfer Sailing Brigg - the question is - wise men of the sea - What was a Transfer Brigg ???
> Please !! - was 'Transfer' do you think the ship's name, what they used to call coasters, or something more sinister ?
> Even on the 'Conway' ( which still floated when I was there ) they didn't teach me the answer to that question - Help


John I don't know if this helps but my wife has done lots of research and has come across the term many times in old records: re The transfer to the colonies of those sentenced to labour, aboard transfer Briggs .Seems to me that he was a master in charge of such a ship

Regards tony


----------



## JOHN.T

Thanks Tony sounds horrible enough. However he and his wife showed up in different Ports, and I would have thought that if it was used for that purpose, it must onlt be attached to one Port?
Thanks again

JOHN.T


----------



## joebuckham

JOHN.T said:


> In hunting my ancesters, have come across a Thomas Goodsir - Master Mariner who married one of my distant Female relatives in 1822 in Exmouth. At the time he was on a Transfer Sailing Brigg - the question is - wise men of the sea - What was a Transfer Brigg ???
> Please !! - was 'Transfer' do you think the ship's name, what they used to call coasters, or something more sinister ?
> Even on the 'Conway' ( which still floated when I was there ) they didn't teach me the answer to that question - Help


courtesy admiral w.h. smyth author "sailor's word book"

see attachment, it looks like transfer was a legal term applied to vessels captured during hostilities and awaiting the courts blessing before it was assigned to new owners legally


----------



## TonyAllen

joebuckham said:


> courtesy admiral w.h. smyth author "sailor's word book"
> 
> see attachment, it looks like transfer was a legal term applied to vessels captured during hostilities and awaiting the courts blessing before it was assigned to new owners legally


Joe That sounds like the answer to me Well done Tony


----------



## JOHN.T

Thanks to you both- I knew the wise men of the sea would have the answer.Would the ship have kept her original name, during the time of juristriction or just called 'Transfer'

Thanks again

JOHN.T


----------

